# Targas....



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They suck. They're terrible. I looked at them online and they broke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up the Targas last season and I love them. Light weight strong and the customizing is sweet


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Should fit... I've got Burton Customs on my Forum... So if not i guess the bindings are universal... It would only make sense for Burton to do that though. Boosts their sales by only allowing their bindings on their boards... (could also be a neg thing...)


eh.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Great choice. I picked up last year's 390's. Sounded good in reviews and shop kids love them, so we'll see how they are in person.


----------

